# RESCUE Hamster in need of a good home.



## Skep93 (Apr 10, 2010)

This is probably the third or fourth small animal we've had to rescue from our brain-dead neighbors over the past 2 years. They keep getting pets but have no idea how to take care of them.

The latest one is a female hamster, only a few months old (by estimate) whom we've gotten from them tonight. She is in need of a loving, nurturing home ASAP as he has no doubt been treated rather badly so far in her life.

We'd like to stress that we're not interested in rehoming to a home that intends to use her to breed.

We already have 3 gerbils, a cat, 9 guineas and 2 rabbits so we simply don't have the room to take care of her ourselves.

LOCATION: Birmingham, UK, we are willing to travel a little out of our way to re-home her, we travelled to Liverpool to re-home the last pet we got from them (a rat).

If you're interested, please leave a reply here or send an e-mail to [email protected].

Also if anybody knows of any good Hamster rehoming centres, please let us know as we can do it through one of those as well if we need to.










Thank you in advance.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww!!! May I have her?? She's adorable... I'm passing through Birmingham on Tuesday, and my OH has all the hamster cages at his... I have a transport cage that I could collect her in, and she could be in a proper cage a couple hours later... Don't think she'd travel well with mice... I'm heading up to Blackburn to stay with my OH for a while.

Once the mice go off to their new home (as the parents hate the mice, but don't mind hammys), I'll have a savic rody, however I've been told it's a little small for syrians... however we have a couple wire cages at the OH's


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow she is the absolute spit of my little girl!! I don't have a suitable cage yet otherwise I would have offered...not above kaisa though...hope you get her kaisa...she will fill the gap of those mice. You found a home for them? xx

ps I do hope you find a home for that gorgeous hammy. xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just wanted to say well done for rescuing her and the others youve had to rescue from your delightful neighbours, Im sure you willfind a loving home through petforums.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh wow she is the absolute spit of my little girl!! I don't have a suitable cage yet otherwise I would have offered...not above kaisa though...hope you get her kaisa...she will fill the gap of those mice. You found a home for them? xx
> 
> ps I do hope you find a home for that gorgeous hammy. xx


Yes! The mice are going on Friday... I'm going to my friend's house today to check that they can't get out of the cage... however my OH wants to see them, so they will be staying at mine while I'm away with my bro looking after them, and then once we get back, and my OH can have a play with them, they will be going to their new home.

We have wire cages up at my OH's so if I can take the hammy, she will be in a smallish cage for a couple hours, but then will have a brand new big cage once I get to his house


----------



## Skep93 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much to everyone who took the time to reply, we've decided to make space for her to live with us (always room for another furry with a cute face!). Sorry to disappoint you, kaisa, but we feel we can give her a great home here which will save her the stress of moving again. The whole family have fallen in love with her over the weekend and in truth we would find in hard to give her up now.

We are undecided whether to call her Felicity or Phoebe. 

Thanks again to everyone who replied.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooooh Felicity gets my vote, but I need more pics now, she looks so cute.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Yes! The mice are going on Friday... I'm going to my friend's house today to check that they can't get out of the cage... however my OH wants to see them, so they will be staying at mine while I'm away with my bro looking after them, and then once we get back, and my OH can have a play with them, they will be going to their new home.
> 
> We have wire cages up at my OH's so if I can take the hammy, she will be in a smallish cage for a couple hours, but then will have a brand new big cage once I get to his house


Ooh good...cos i kept typing a response....but then stopping...i really shouldnt. So glad they got a new home.

Glad you're keeping the hamster!! I love a good love story! I like Felicity too. xx


----------

